# What do you know about ProCut Vinyl cutters?



## eagle06 (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about the ProCut vinyl cutters? I cant seem to find any reviews on the net anywhere. Also I am trying to start my own vinyl sign business from my home. Any tips would be appreciated. My budget for a vinyl cutter with software is about $1000. I already have CorelDraw and AI. Is the other software like Flexi Sign even required?

Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You might find more opinions over at signs101. They have every major brand listed as its own forum and I don't see that one listed so I would be suspicious about it. 

If you want to go under $1K then you might want to look at a used model. Just about everyone who gets into this business seems to either outgrow their cutter or just never do anything with it.


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

just got mine today.. see procut 630


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

any cutter should come with some software to let you cut....I would not like to get a unit that only has serial port connection...all the newer/better have usb ...easier to set up and no dongle needed


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I have tried to read everything I can about the inexpensive cutters and am saving my nickels and dimes to get the copam 2500 from uscutterI think you might find info at the uscutter forums about the pcut there too


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

Still having a hard time adjusting the knife depth and the pressure.

The vinyl strips I used are 3.5" wide by 17" long and the blade holder gets stuck with the paper, because the vinyl does not roll smoothly


----------

